# "Proper cyclists"; give it a rest!



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

The one thing guaranteed to put me off cycling is the ever increasing number of comments from supposed cycling buddies referring to my refusal to conform to what they see as "proper cyclists".
I don't wear a helmet; I sometimes wear lycra shorts but never without something else over them; I tried clipless pedals but for various reasons didn't like them - so I wear trainers. Forgive me Lord, but sometimes I even wear jeans on my bike if I'm not going far.

I manage to do about 3500 miles per year on 3 different bikes (a Tricross, a Secteur, and a Trek MTB), including some touring at home and abroad. So why do the weekend warriors with all the kit feel that they are being helpful by suggesting that I would benefit from their advice regarding what I wear on a bike? 
I confess that they do put me off cycling to a certain extent, but being a stubborn individual I would rather avoid the people involved rather than become one of the uniformed victims of fashion. 
I enjoy being a utility cyclist - I am not interested in speed, or how I look. A proper cyclist only needs one thing IMHO, and that is a bike! So give it a rest, ya nobbers .


----------



## mythste (10 Mar 2016)

Meh.


----------



## mattobrien (10 Mar 2016)

3/10 for the rant. Complete lack of profanities.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2016)

Anyone calling themselves a proper cyclist simply can't pronounce t**t".


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

mattobrien said:


> 3/10 for the rant. Complete lack of profanities.





mythste said:


> Meh.


F*ck me, there's a bas**rd sheep on here that can type.
Any better, @mattobrien ?


----------



## Rooster1 (10 Mar 2016)

Question - how many miles did you do on which bikes? What sort of conditions / routes do you ride ?

- I wear cycling kit as I don't want my regular clothes to get sweaty, worn, dirty and oily (I ride a road bike always)
- I am interested in speed
- _I also don't give a **** how I look._

I get totally fed up putting the stuff on, taking it off. I ride three times a day! But i'm used to it.

Cycling is about the activity itself, and not all the accessories and kit that you can embellish upon it.
If you did 3500m in your regular togs, fair play to you, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> - I wear cycling kit as I don't want my regular clothes to get sweaty, worn, dirty and oily (I ride a road bike always)


I think there's no general rule there. Some people sweat and others don't much. The ones who sweat might benefit from technical fabrics wicking it away and so on. The ones who don't sweat much might find that spandex with a pillow in the pants is much sweatier than street clothes.

Each to their own, I say. What on earth possesses some "proper cyclists" to think their preferences are the One True Way and witter on advocating lycra and clipless and helmets and hi-viz and all the other crap that will make many people so fed up that they won't ride as much?


Rooster1 said:


> - I am interested in speed


I'm ambivalent. It's nice to go fast sometimes but it's also nice to reach somewhere still fresh sometimes... sometimes even back home.



Rooster1 said:


> - _I also don't give a **** how I look._


I'm ambivalent about that too: for example, I don't mind donning ugly goggles for the ride when it means I'll have a more comfortable ride and look less of a bleary-eyed mess at my destination, but I'm absolutely not walking into a pub or someone's office with only a thin layer of lycra over my nethers.

(FWIW, I did more than 3500mi last year in mostly regular clothes on a mix of Dutch bike, vintage road bike, retro roadster, urban hybrid, hardtail MTB, city bike and folding bike.)


----------



## ManiaMuse (10 Mar 2016)

Not quite sure who your rant is aimed at but anyway, I don't judge other cyclists based on what they wear but I will overtake them if they are going slower than the speed I want to go at and will give them a wide berth if they are wobbling around in the gutter and/or seem to lack any awareness of what is around them or the rules of the road.

Cycling wearing jeans more than a mile or two at any sort of speed isn't very pleasant imo though, chafing (eugh), smelly, don't dry if they get wet, usually end up getting covered in chain oil anyway.


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Question - how many miles did you do on which bikes? What sort of conditions / routes do you ride ?
> 
> - I wear cycling kit as I don't want my regular clothes to get sweaty, worn, dirty and oily (I ride a road bike always)
> - I am interested in speed
> ...


A rough breakdown of the mileage is probably about 60% Tricross; 25% Secteur; 15% MTB..
Conditions - I avoid the rain and strong winds. Routes are mainly quiet B roads, and sometimes tarmac paths of the disused railway line type. Also sometimes canal paths, and light off road forestry tracks and bridle paths.
I don't wear what I would call my normal everyday clothing; but I do buy quick drying hiking trousers from outdoor shops which I wear on the bike. Old T shirts as a base layer, or thermals in cold weather. Then a fleece or jumper, and a waterproof jacket if it even looks like rain! I do have a couple of proper cycling waterproof jackets (Endura), and a Berghaus for touring (as it is lightweight and doesn't look out of place when worn off the bike).


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> usually end up getting covered in chain oil anyway.


I accept that it's up to you how you want to ride, but I try to avoid kicking my chain while riding (and the Dutch bike and roadster have chainguards, while the hybrid and folder have chain disks).


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> usually end up getting covered in chain oil anyway.


These are your friend......


----------



## sheddy (10 Mar 2016)

Cycling - simply the best way to travel - just wear whatever you like !


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2016)

I'm a semi proper cyclist, possibly properer than you, but still a bit improper, and I sometimes ride with proper ones. We get on fine.

I never wear jeans. Ever.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Mar 2016)

I rode many 100+ mile rides in an old pair of thick army shorts on my good(ish) road bike when I was a teenager in the early 1980's, I knew nothing about cycle gear. Never had any problems either. 

These:


----------



## ManiaMuse (10 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> I accept that it's up to you how you want to ride, but I try to avoid kicking my chain while riding (and the Dutch bike and roadster have chainguards, while the hybrid and folder have chain disks).


Yeah but it's not just when you are riding, it's when you are getting on/off the bike, putting your foot down, pushing the bike around, parking it and trying to lock it to something.

I've got enough pairs of jeans covered in hard-to-remove oil to know to avoid it when possible!


----------



## DRHysted (10 Mar 2016)

After reading this I've decided I'm not a proper cyclist, because I don't care how other people cycle (I do hope that they use lights at night though). 
Doesn't matter if you're fast or slow, togged up or dressed down. You're still lapping the fatties on the sofa.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2016)

Your bike.
Wear what you like when riding it.
Nothing else matters.

Anyone who judges you has issues of their own to address.


----------



## sidevalve (10 Mar 2016)

I thought it was quite a good rant. Must admit I like the bit about 'weekend warriors' - we seem to get a good few of those around here, full kit - big chip on shoulder [maybe drive german cars during the week] and serious attitude problem. Bah [it's that damn sheep again !!!] Just the modern disease - the 'stuff you I'm right' brigade and there's just as many on 2 wheels as on 4


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Yeah but it's not just when you are riding, it's when you are getting on/off the bike, putting your foot down, pushing the bike around, parking it and trying to lock it to something.


I get on/off, push around, park and lock from the non-drive side as much as possible IMO. As for putting my foot down - I either use the left foot or take care to lean the bike well - and when stopped for any length of time, I climb forwards off the saddle.

But I expect you know all that and it's just the practice which is difficult. I think I had a few tellings-off for oiling my clothes when I first had an unguarded bike as a child, so I soon got into better habits before I was made to do my own washing!


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

DRHysted said:


> After reading this I've decided I'm not a proper cyclist, because I don't care how other people cycle (I do hope that they use lights at night though).
> Doesn't matter if you're fast or slow, togged up or dressed down. You're still lapping the fatties on the sofa.


My point is this though; how many of those fatties on the sofa would be more inclined to get themselves onto a bike if they didn't feel under pressure to conform to some sort of image? The image being that of a lycra wearing athlete with all the gear. Don't get me wrong; I am not criticising them for wearing all the proper (?) kit if that is what floats their boat. What I am criticising is those that look down their noses at us mortals, and feel that it is ok for them to criticise US for not conforming to their standards.
If I and others as semi enthusiastic cyclists feel that pressure, then I can sympathise with those who choose the sofa!


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2016)

I do enjoy riding my road bike.
I wear trackie bottoms but proper base, jersey, jacket and shoes. And helmet.
It always takes ages faffing about to get ready though.
Recently got my Pashley and just wear jeans (stretch ones ), hiking boots. I do usually wear cycling jersey and jacket as they are quite comfy. Jeans on the road bike would be torturous but on the Brooks saddle it's no problem.  
I don't care, (would probably look scary in full Lycra anyway )


----------



## ManiaMuse (10 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> I get on/off, push around, park and lock from the non-drive side as much as possible IMO. As for putting my foot down - I either use the left foot or take care to lean the bike well - and when stopped for any length of time, I climb forwards off the saddle.
> 
> But I expect you know all that and it's just the practice which is difficult. I think I had a few tellings-off for oiling my clothes when I first had an unguarded bike as a child, so I soon got into better habits before I was made to do my own washing!


I'm left handed/footed so do everything the opposite way to the majority of cyclists (get on bike from right side, put my right foot down when stopped, easier to push from right side etc)


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2016)

The main use for helmets is to shut up the A&E staff asking if you've whacked your head. Lying on the road with a broken back - "how's your head" - "it's not my head it's my back !!! - Look there is my helmet, not a mark on it".


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Question - how many miles did you do on which bikes? What sort of conditions / routes do you ride ?
> 
> - I wear cycling kit as I don't want my regular clothes to get sweaty, worn, dirty and oily (I ride a road bike always)
> - I am interested in speed
> ...


I've been tending towards wearing slightly more gear towards cycling in the last few years but I've plenty of years behind me when I've done 3000 miles for the year wearing what ever I want from my wardrobe..including jeans and in fact I'm in jeans today. Mind you when I buy my jeans and other trousers I usually try out sort of cycling positions in the changing room, and I won't even have got to the changing room with them if I've tried a quick stretch test and they feel really stiff.


----------



## Winnershsaint (10 Mar 2016)

I wouldn't presume to judge people based on what they wore on a bike nor what sort of bike they were riding. A while back I was riding along a straight road when I saw I bloke in the semi-distance riding a bike wearing what appeared to be a tweed jacket and some kind of brimmed hat. I gave chase only to find half a mile later that I hadn't gone past him even though I was close enough to see that he was an elderly guy on an electric bike. We had a laugh about the differences in our appearances and the bikes we were riding when I finally got up to him.


----------



## mjr (10 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> I'm left handed/footed so do everything the opposite way to the majority of cyclists (get on bike from right side, put my right foot down when stopped, easier to push from right side etc)


Ah yes, that would complicate things. I spent a while doing stuff left-handed after breaking my right arm and the world really isn't kind!



fossyant said:


> The main use for helmets is to shut up the A&E staff asking if you've whacked your head.


Using your helmet to shut A&E staff up? @Fnaar


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2016)

Maybe a lot of these 'weekend warrior' types are ex golfists (sic) they're used to dressing up like clowns.
For some of us our only form of transport is a bike, does that make us the true cyclists.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> I don't wear a helmet;


I think you're the second I've spotted whose avatar does but they don't?


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Maybe a lot of these 'weekend warrior' types are ex golfists (sic) they're used to dressing up like clowns.
> For some of us our only form of transport is a bike, does that make us the true cyclists.


not all golfers dress like clowns.....the same as not all cyclists are MAMILS


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> not all golfers dress like clowns.....


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


>


now when i posted an emoji last week - it was removed stating it wasn't adding to the thread and inciting arguement - so i wonder if the admins will remove this for the same reason as its been posted by an admin member


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2016)

There are cyclist and there are thugs on bikes, both ride bikes but only one I consider calling a cyclist.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> now when i posted an emoji last week - it was removed stating it wasn't adding to the thread and inciting arguement - so i wonder if the admins will remove this for the same reason as its been posted by an admin member


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> The main use for helmets is to shut up the A&E staff asking if you've whacked your head. Lying on the road with a broken back - "how's your head" - "it's not my head it's my back !!! - Look there is my helmet, not a mark on it".



I had the same with my bad knee injury a few years back when I got to hospital.

Having had to be helped to walk in by wife and walking stick.

Me: I've been knocked off my bike by a left turning car and hurt my knee.

Dr: were you wearing a helmet?

Me: not on my knee, no.

Dr: ah, yes and your head is OK?

Me: yes it had a helmet on it, (for the Dr's benefit ,not my opinion of their efficacy) it's my knee that is the problem, I can't move it properly and it's gone a funny colour.

Dr: OK let's look at your knee then.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (10 Mar 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Me: I've been knocked off my bike by a left turning car and hurt my knee.
> Dr: were you wearing a helmet?


Same with me except it was the book-in nurse, and my elbow not my knee. Didn't come anywhere near hitting my head.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Mar 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Dr: OK let's look at your knee then.



I'm surprised the doc didn't look at your head.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Question - how many miles did you do on which bikes? What sort of conditions / routes do you ride ?
> 
> - I wear cycling kit as I don't want my regular clothes to get sweaty, worn, dirty and oily (I ride a road bike always)
> - I am interested in speed
> ...


Used to do 250 miles a weekend in the same type of clothes I'd be wearing at work(minus PPE required at work), in all weathers.
No big deal, adjust the riding to suit.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> Conditions - I avoid the rain



Ahem!  (must be why it follows you around like a lost puppy!)


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> I don't wear a helmet





SavageHoutkop said:


> I think you're the second I've spotted whose avatar does but they don't?



Very observant! You might also have noticed one or two other details about my avatar that are not quite an accurate portrayal of myself.


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Ahem!  (must be why it follows you around like a lost puppy!)


Ahhh! Should have said _"try to"_ avoid the rain!


----------



## Lonestar (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> Very observant! You might also have noticed one or two other details about my avatar that are not quite an accurate portrayal of myself.



We don't know that for certain.


----------



## Moodyman (10 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Used to do 250 miles a weekend in the same type of clothes I'd be wearing at work(minus PPE required at work), in all weathers.
> No big deal.



That's cuz you're a Northern hard man like me innit. Is you frum Bratfurd?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> Very observant! You might also have noticed one or two other details about my avatar that are not quite an accurate portrayal of myself.


No tail!?


----------



## Markymark (10 Mar 2016)

All proper cyclists are to be found in London.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2016)

Markymark said:


> All proper cyclists are to be found in London.




More specifically... South East London...


----------



## Markymark (10 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> More specifically... South East London...


Where's that? My map of London had a wiggly blue line at the bottom and nothing below it.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2016)

Moodyman said:


> That's cuz you're a Northern hard man like me innit. Is you frum Bratfurd?


Next valley over. "Happy Valley" where they found the body in the flat!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Next valley over. "Happy Valley" where they found the body in the flat!


But that wasn't a *proper* serial murderer what dunnit.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But that wasn't a *proper* serial murderer what dunnit.


Still proper dead though. What are mates for?

Just 400 yards from me.


----------



## DRHysted (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> My point is this though; how many of those fatties on the sofa would be more inclined to get themselves onto a bike if they didn't feel under pressure to conform to some sort of image? The image being that of a lycra wearing athlete with all the gear. Don't get me wrong; I am not criticising them for wearing all the proper (?) kit if that is what floats their boat. What I am criticising is those that look down their noses at us mortals, and feel that it is ok for them to criticise US for not conforming to their standards.
> If I and others as semi enthusiastic cyclists feel that pressure, then I can sympathise with those who choose the sofa!


If people are going to use peer pressure as an excuse not to do something there is very little to be done. 
Do something because you want to. 
After all would you jump off a cliff because you were told to?


----------



## snorri (10 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> I've got enough pairs of jeans covered in hard-to-remove oil to know to avoid it when possible!


Your lucky it's only your jeans that are affected, no trousers are free of risk, even when wearing my kilt the socks pick up some chain oil occasionally.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2016)

DRHysted said:


> If people are going to use peer pressure as an excuse not to do something there is very little to be done.
> Do something because you want to.
> After all would you jump off a cliff because you were told to?


What's at the bottom of them?


----------



## ayceejay (10 Mar 2016)

I go out in what I consider appropriate clothing, I assume you do the same brandane if I said that situation suits me would you say the same? You could criticize what I wear but it wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Mar 2016)

I judge a proper cyclist by the smile on their face - my son who did his first 100m (meters, unaided) last night, just qualified as a the most proper of cyclists.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4190164, member: 9609"]There is a big hill near where I live and I sometimes wait for some proper cyclists to come along on their fancy bikes wearing their silly clothes - I let them whizz past me on the approach, but as am well rested and know how to pace my self on this hill, I gradually reel them in and pass them on the steep bit. They are invariably too out of breath to speak but I do enjoy the disappointment in their eyes. Bloke twice their age has just past them on an old steel bike wearing no lycra or helmet ... LOL[/QUOTE]

Why don't you just get on with your own ride, and let others get on with theirs?


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> The main use for helmets is to shut up the A&E staff asking if you've whacked your head. Lying on the road with a broken back - "how's your head" - "it's not my head it's my back !!! - Look there is my helmet, not a mark on it".


I had the same when i landed on my hip from a pothole "were you wearing a helmet " FFS !, and its keeps mrs ck happy.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2016)

I think velomanti the rules has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Mar 2016)

I prefer 'cloggers'. They rarely try to give it the big I am, and just get on with riding the bike.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4190514, member: 9609"]I'm not on a ride, and in what way am I interfering with theirs ?[/QUOTE]

I didn't say you were. But hanging around a local hill waiting for other cyclists to come along so you can 'beat' them, makes you come across like a nobber.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> The one thing guaranteed to put me off cycling is the ever increasing number of comments from supposed cycling buddies referring to my refusal to conform to what they see as "proper cyclists".
> I don't wear a helmet; I sometimes wear lycra shorts but never without something else over them; I tried clipless pedals but for various reasons didn't like them - so I wear trainers. Forgive me Lord, but sometimes I even wear jeans on my bike if I'm not going far.
> 
> I manage to do about 3500 miles per year on 3 different bikes (a Tricross, a Secteur, and a Trek MTB), including some touring at home and abroad. So why do the weekend warriors with all the kit feel that they are being helpful by suggesting that I would benefit from their advice regarding what I wear on a bike?
> ...



I just get pissed off at forum dwellers telling me I'm completely wrong not to use certain "innovations" on my bike.
Even though I tell them I have used them and thought they were of no use to me.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (10 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> I'm left handed/footed so do everything the opposite way to the majority of cyclists (get on bike from right side, put my right foot down when stopped, easier to push from right side etc)



I do exactly the same,I thought I was odd! But unlike you,I'm right handed/footed. 
Maybe I AM odd!


----------



## Lonestar (10 Mar 2016)

Amazing fact...last year...A cycle courier shook his head when he saw the (sorun) wheels on my fixie.I don't think it was in approval,either.

http://www.bikeforums.net/singlespe...wheels-like-aerospoke-4-5-6-spoke-wheels.html

But then I found this,third post down.


----------



## Firestorm (10 Mar 2016)

When I were a lad, there were plenty of people who rode bikes, they were just that , people who rode bikes. There were not many cyclists though, that term was reserved for those who raced, or belonged to clubs.
Mind you that was when Runners were competitive athletes too
Anyone who did anything remotely physical as a pastime was affiliated in one way or another.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4190556, member: 9609"]Yes you did. and I couldn't care less about the second bit.[/QUOTE]

No I didn't. Brush up on your comprehension skills.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Mar 2016)

It's good beating those lycra clad johnnies...not that I can remember the last time I did that.


----------



## Ian H (10 Mar 2016)

I have never heard _proper _cyclists refer to themselves as "proper cyclists".


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2016)

There's a lot of assuming going on here. @Brandane assumes that people riding different bikes to his, and wearing different kit, are looking down their noses at him. @User9609 assumes that the riders he lies in wait for so that he can scalp them are impressed by his display of machismo. Of course no one thinks to ask, as they may find out that these are just people out for a ride, blissfully unaware that they are Doing It All Wrong.

I've taken my old friction shift steelie on club rides and it has attracted interest and admiration, alongside the latest Di2 carbon wonder which I in turn admired.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Mar 2016)

Ha! Those "proper cyclists" are nothing of the sort. What do they do during weekdays? At most they'll commute 1 or 2 hours a day then don TdF-esque attire on the weekend. 

A "proper" cyclist would be on the bike as their main job: a professional racing cyclist, a bike messenger (respect to them BTW), heck even the Deliveroo bunch are proper cyclists*.

Wear what you want, ride what you want. Tell these proper cyclists next time you meet them: "if your dayjob isn't cycling, then you're not a proper one, but thanks for the advice".

* maybe.


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's a lot of assuming going on here. @Brandane assumes that people riding different bikes to his, and wearing different kit, are looking down their noses at him.



Actually, in my OP I did say it was my cycling buddies, not just random passers by. So I can safely say that I am not assuming anything, it has been stated at café stops and at meeting places.


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2016)

I only commute a few miles so just wear my work clothes.
I got half way home after a long night shift recently before I realised I was still wearing a lifejacket.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2016)

According to a caravan forum, cyclists jump red lights, which by it's definition means I am not a cyclist.


----------



## screenman (10 Mar 2016)

Banjo said:


> I only commute a few miles so just wear my work clothes.
> I got half way home after a long night shift recently before I realised I was still wearing a lifejacket.



Was it raining?


----------



## zizou (10 Mar 2016)

Wear and ride what you want, but if you live in the west of Scotland and dont ride when there is a bit of rain or wind then can you really call yourself a cyclist?


----------



## Banjo (10 Mar 2016)

You cant be to carefull


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> Actually, in my OP I did say it was my cycling buddies, not just random passers by. So I can safely say that I am not assuming anything, it has been stated at café stops and at meeting places.


Fair enough. In which case, just wave your Metric Century A Month star at them. They will bow down in respect.


I hope


----------



## Brian Stacks (10 Mar 2016)

I am not ashamed to admit I wear the spandex lycra stuff but I'm not ashamed as it is practical. And believe me it's not a pretty sight but I don't care what anyone else thinks.
.................................


MOD EDITED - not the appropriate place


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Mar 2016)

I've just bought a Koga full carbon Road bike with Ultegra Di2.

I'm not a real cyclist. I don't race. I wear trainers or boots. I often wear a Lycra top with MTB shorts.

I hope I really pixx off the "real" cyclists when they see the shopping bag on my bike.


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

Brian Stacks said:


> MOD EDITED - for this reason - it is in the wrong place.


Don't forget to wear it when you are out walking too. And in the shower in case you slip. Whilst driving. etc. etc.. But that is best discussed HERE!


----------



## claudbutler (10 Mar 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I've just bought a Koga full carbon Road bike with Ultegra Di2.
> 
> I'm not a real cyclist. I don't race. I wear trainers or boots. I often wear a Lycra top with MTB shorts.
> 
> I hope I really pixx off the "real" cyclists when they see the shopping bag on my bike.


I do find MTB shorts more forgiving on my portly figure,whether on my commute or out on my road bike at weekends.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4190721, member: 9609"]and get over your insecurities.[/QUOTE]

Make me


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2016)

Race him up the hill.


----------



## subaqua (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> These are your friend......


Rich git . Nowt wrong with "insulation " tape wrapped round. And i like being an improper cyclist


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Mar 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> I rode many 100+ mile rides in an old pair of thick army shorts on my good(ish) road bike when I was a teenager in the early 1980's, I knew nothing about cycle gear. Never had any problems either.
> 
> These:



5,000 miles away a Brazilian fashionista just shrieked in horror.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Mar 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Your bike.
> Wear what you like when riding it.
> Nothing else matters.
> 
> Anyone who judges you has issues of their own to address.



Lycra, fine. Jeans, fine.

Lycra with shorts over the top...


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> not all golfers dress like clowns.....



I beg to differ!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I beg to differ!



Sad Clowns ?


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Sad Clowns ?



Better! 

I think for golfers it was originally a way out of wearing drab suits all week. The same can't be said for most cyclists.

I am a fan of the tweed jacket, a classic garment that can multitask on a Friday at the office, on the golf course and even on the ski slopes. I have yet to attempt the dapper cyclist though...


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Better!
> 
> I think for golfers it was originally a way out of wearing drab suits all week. The same can't be said for most cyclists.
> 
> I am a fan of the tweed jacket, a classic garment that can multitask on a Friday at the office, on the golf course and even on the ski slopes. I have yet to attempt the dapper cyclist though...



The Tweed jacket really is the go to jacket for all occasions.Golf,Cycling,Horse Riding,everything.
But it does draw strange looks in the swimming pool.I can't pull that off


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Mar 2016)

Oh my @Brandane you're mightly peed off!
I read all 7 pages I'm still not the wiser of what was actually said to you 
Serves you right in a way: you keep dodging our motley CC Ecosse rides, go riding with the pros instead, this is what you get  



snorri said:


> Your lucky it's only your jeans that are affected, no trousers are free of risk, even when wearing my kilt the socks pick up some chain oil occasionally.


I so would love a picture of you riding in a kilt, cool!


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh my @Brandane you're mightly peed off!


Not at all, Pat. It'll take more than some stupid comments from a few nobbers to pee me off. My previous work has left me with very thick skin! I am merely trying to point out that I would rather not spend my time with such people, and that they might be indirectly putting less thick-skinned people off cycling.
In my case, far from encouraging me to become a Rapha poster boy (as if ), they actually make me even more determined to shun the fashionistas and be my own person.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I beg to differ!


So do i......i play golf and dress respectively


----------



## beastie (10 Mar 2016)

http://www.brooksengland.com/catalo...oultbee+clothing/ELDER+STREET+Cycling+Jacket/


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2016)

Did the equivalent, for a bit of fun, of Blackpool to Scarborough(There and back to Blackpool) in the same sort of clothes as worn at work. Didn't make me feel like a "proper cyclist". Twice over the Pennines in the same day and £100 for a local charity on my day off. All for a bit of fun and try the bike out.


----------



## jowwy (10 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> Sad Clowns ?


Why sad????

Ever tried playing the game???


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2016)

Is this a thread about Recovery Days? Apparently they make you a 'Proper Cyclist'


----------



## claudbutler (10 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> Not at all, Pat. It'll take more than some stupid comments from a few nobbers to pee me off. My previous work has left me with very thick skin! I am merely trying to point out that I would rather not spend my time with such people, and that they might be indirectly putting less thick-skinned people off cycling.
> In my case, far from encouraging me to become a Rapha poster boy (as if ), they actually make me even more determined to shun the fashionistas and be my own person.


I wish I could afford Rapha it looks quite good to me


----------



## snorri (10 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Brandane assumes that people riding different bikes to his, and wearing different kit, are looking down their noses at him.


That's not what he said in the OP, so how you you know what he is thinking? He commented on what people said to him.


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fair enough. In which case, just wave your Metric Century A Month star at them. They will bow down in respect.
> 
> 
> I hope


I haven't put a silver star on my signature line, just in case it gives anyone the impression that I am anything other than a Casual Utility Nobber Tramp on a bike.


----------



## Glow worm (10 Mar 2016)

I regularly cycle in wellington boots, and in the summer, flip flops. Agree with many others the idea of being or not being a 'proper cyclist' is bullcrap - just enjoy your ride however you go, lycra, cleats, flip flops, bare feet, or whatever


----------



## slowmotion (10 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> not all golfers dress like clowns.....the same as not all cyclists are MAMILS


Yebbut, dressing up like a cross between TinTin and Rupert Bear is a bit odd, don't you think?

Anyway, I do 90% of my annual mileage in jeans so I'm not qualified to judge.


----------



## CaadX (10 Mar 2016)

Fortunately you will never find a proper cyclist on a internet forum .


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

CaadX said:


> Fortunately you will never find a proper cyclist on a internet forum .


There was one on here, or so they claimed.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)




----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

There is no set rules for what you wear on a bike,the wheels still turn regardless.
I choose to wear a helmet,MTB jacket,MTB shorts and Adidas XCR hiking trainers.Not because I need to,only because it's comfortable for me.
But if I were to see someone with jeans and a duffel coat on,I wouldn't bat an eyelid.They would be having just as much fun as me


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


>



Those legs are just freaky,but incredible and great at the same time


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> There was one on here, or so they claimed.


Did we kill it with fire ?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Why sad????
> 
> Ever tried playing the game???



That wasn't meant to be a put down btw.
Just looking for different types of clowns 
And yes,I have played the game many times,averaging 14 over .
So I am one of those sad clowns,without garish colours I may add.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Better!
> 
> I think for golfers it was originally a way out of wearing drab suits all week. The same can't be said for most cyclists.
> 
> I am a fan of the tweed jacket, a classic garment that can multitask on a Friday at the office, on the golf course and even on the ski slopes. I have yet to attempt the dapper cyclist though...




You can get HiViz Tweed!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> You can get HiViz Tweed!


That's brilliant !!!
See ?
There is no end to Tweed's versatility


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Yebbut, dressing up like a cross between TinTin and Rupert Bear is a bit odd, don't you think?
> 
> Anyway, I do 90% of my annual mileage in jeans so I'm not qualified to judge.


Like i said - not all golfers do


----------



## SavageHoutkop (11 Mar 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I regularly cycle in wellington boots, and in the summer, flip flops. Agree with many others the idea of being or not being a 'proper cyclist' is bullcrap - just enjoy your ride however you go, lycra, cleats, flip flops, bare feet, or whatever


I've tried wellies but find it very uncomfortable so don't cycle in them. Flipflops though are fab. And high heels are actually quite good too as the heel hooks the back of the pedal.


----------



## ManiaMuse (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Lycra, fine. Jeans, fine.
> 
> *Lycra with shorts over the top...*



I think far worse than that are the (generally) male runners who are serious enough about running to wear leggings but then wear those tiny 'modesty' shorts over the top of them....looks far more ridiculous than just wearing the leggings on their own!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> I think far worse than that are the (generally) male runners who are serious enough about running to wear leggings but then wear those tiny 'modesty' shorts over the top of them....looks far more ridiculous than just wearing the leggings on their own!



It's not for modesty, for me its for warmth at this time of year. I don't think runners give a feck what they look like.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> That's brilliant !!!
> See ?
> There is no end to Tweed's versatility



Literally!


----------



## roadrash (11 Mar 2016)

once again................
WEAR WHAT YOU LIKE AND LIKE WHAT YOU WEAR


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2016)

You need all lightest kit and the performance enhancing gear nowadays or you may as well stay at home.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

The pipe's probably keeping him balanced


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> I think far worse than that are the (generally) male runners who are serious enough about running to wear leggings but then wear those tiny 'modesty' shorts over the top of them....looks far more ridiculous than just wearing the leggings on their own!



I have both worn running leggings and done it with shorts over the top. I confess my shame!

It's only because I can't find them anymore I have worn them again this winter...


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2016)

roadrash said:


> once again................
> WEAR WHAT YOU LIKE AND LIKE WHAT YOU WEAR


No reasonable person would defend the right of anyone to verbally assault their fellow human, so why should we tolerate visual assault by people who make no effort to conform with current fashion norms in public?


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

snorri said:


> No reasonable person would defend the right of anyone to verbally assault their fellow human, so why should we tolerate visual assault by people who make no effort to conform with current fashion norms in public?


Who gives a shoot about current fashion norms......we wear lycra for god sake


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

snorri said:


> No reasonable person would defend the right of anyone to verbally assault their fellow human, so why should we tolerate visual assault by people who make no effort to conform with current fashion norms in public?



What's so bad about verbal assault all of a sudden?

Nation of mamby pambies.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Like i said - not all golfers do


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


>


Your point is??

Is he all golfers or just one golfer making his own fashion statement, by wearing whatever he god damn likes and feels comfortable wearing.

To many posters on this thread need to look in a mirror and look at what they see and recognise that they are their own person, in charge of their own destiny and can make their own lifestyle choices. Rather than being someone who condemns others for the choices they make.

Peace out


----------



## mythste (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Your point is??
> 
> Is he all golfers or just one golfer making his own fashion statement, by wearing whatever he god damn likes and feels comfortable wearing.
> 
> ...



Testify.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Next valley over. "Happy Valley" where they found the body in the flat!


I go past those flats on the 836 Sheffield to Huddersfield train on tuesdays. Give us a wave next week.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Lycra with shorts over the top...



Sorry but I can't see what's wrong with that...Also recently I bought a pair of DIMEX shorts with lycra underneath of which I removed.I'm only commuting,not doing the Tour de blasted France.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Your point is??
> 
> Is he all golfers or just one golfer making his own fashion statement, by wearing whatever he god damn likes and feels comfortable wearing.
> 
> ...



Rubbish!

There's nothing wrong with jibes and jokes about the way people dress - have a laugh and chill out!


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

Sara_H said:


> I go past those flats on the 836 Sheffield to Huddersfield train on tuesdays. Give us a wave next week.


They've pulled the block, where they found the body, down last year.
Might have a brief appearance in next weeks. Non speaking part, just appearing out of a local graveyard in the early hours, dressed in black.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

Lonestar said:


> Sorry but I can't see what's wrong with that...Also recently I bought a pair of DIMEX shorts with lycra underneath of which I removed.I'm only commuting,not doing the Tour de blasted France.



If there's no pictures, it didn't happen :P


----------



## Brandane (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> Who gives a shoot about current fashion norms......*we* wear lycra for god sake


"We"??
But I thought ............... 


jowwy said:


> Too many posters on this thread need to look in a mirror and look at what they see and recognise that they are their own person, in charge of their own destiny and can make their own lifestyle choices.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

I'm going to say, that the day the fun is removed from cycling, I might!! consider myself a "proper cyclist". 
At which point I'll give up cycling.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> If there's no pictures, it didn't happen :P




You'll get no pictures from me,pal.


----------



## mjr (11 Mar 2016)

tyred said:


> You need all lightest kit and the performance enhancing gear nowadays or you may as well stay at home.


Extreme bar bag flop there 



Brandane said:


> "We"??


Yes, we - we're all individuals.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QereR0CViMY


----------



## MiK1138 (11 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> The one thing guaranteed to put me off cycling is the ever increasing number of comments from supposed cycling buddies referring to my refusal to conform to what they see as "proper cyclists".
> I don't wear a helmet; I sometimes wear lycra shorts but never without something else over them; I tried clipless pedals but for various reasons didn't like them - so I wear trainers. Forgive me Lord, but sometimes I even wear jeans on my bike if I'm not going far.
> 
> I manage to do about 3500 miles per year on 3 different bikes (a Tricross, a Secteur, and a Trek MTB), including some touring at home and abroad. So why do the weekend warriors with all the kit feel that they are being helpful by suggesting that I would benefit from their advice regarding what I wear on a bike?
> ...



Simple Flow chart to determine propernessness of a cyclist
do you have a bike
|_______| 
YES ------NO
|_________|
Do you ride it Why Not?
_|_______|
YES ---------- NO
|_________ |
Proper Cyclist Why Not?


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> "We"??
> But I thought ...............


i wear it for my won choice, not because someone tells me its the in thing and fashion norm

for me its because i'm comfortable on the bike when wearing it........but i also wear baggies over my lycra shorts when commuting to work and see nothing wrong with doing so


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Rubbish!
> 
> There's nothing wrong with jibes and jokes about the way people dress - have a laugh and chill out!


i wonder if you would say that if your child came home from school crying, because he had been bullied in school for what he was wearing??? or your daughter because of her prom dress.........

would you tell them its ok, just chill out..........i'm guessing you wouldn't


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Simple Flow chart to determine propernessness of a cyclist
> * do you have a bike
> * |_______|
> YES ------NO
> ...


Fail at the first one!


----------



## glenn forger (11 Mar 2016)

"Do you ride it Why Not yes or no"

made my brain hurt.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> i wonder if you would say that if your child came home from school crying, because he had been bullied in school for what he was wearing??? or your daughter because of her prom dress.........
> 
> would you tell them its ok, just chill out..........i'm guessing you wouldn't


What has that last part got to do with either cycling in general, or golf. And the attire worn for either activity?
Speaking as someone who was bullied, but hit back at school, for what was being worn. Not always a choice, conditions dictated it. Bit hard wear shoes for instance when your ankle is bandaged up.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> What has that last part got to do with either cycling in general, or golf. And the attire worn for either activity?
> Speaking as someone who was bullied, but hit back at school, for what was being worn. Not always a choice, conditions dictated it. Bit hard wear shoes for instance when your ankle is bandaged up.


because tinpots comment was - "There's nothing wrong with jibes and jokes about the way people dress - have a laugh and chill out!"


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> because tinpots comment was - "There's nothing wrong with jibes and jokes about the way people dress - have a laugh and chill out!"


And I've been on the receiving end, as a kid, at school. Much worse as an adult.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (11 Mar 2016)

CarlP said:


> It's not for modesty, for me its for warmth at this time of year. I don't think runners give a feck what they look like.


I have a fantastic undergarment called a 'bun toaster', no idea how it works but it does... 
http://www.runningwarehouse.com/Sugoi_Womens_MidZero_Bun_Toaster/descpage-SWMZBTF.html 
Hasten to add it was bought from a 'cycling' shop but I actually wear it more often when not on the bike and it appears to be a runner's item! (Not sure if they do a men's version, it is quite tight...)


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> And I've been on the receiving end, as a kid, at school. Much worse as an adult.


and thats why i said - would he say the same if it was his child or him being bullied in that way......


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> and thats why i said - would he say the same if it was his child or him being bullied in that way......


Certain that's what you said?

I answered, attempted to answer your question and its been thrown back at me. No attempt made to answer points raised.

The cows will be home in around five hours, feel free to argue your point with anyone who'll answer.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Mar 2016)

jowwy said:


> now when i posted an emoji last week - it was removed stating it wasn't adding to the thread and inciting arguement - so i wonder if the admins will remove this for the same reason as its been posted by an admin member


There wouldn't be a lot left in most threads if the mods removed everything that wasn't adding to the thread and inciting argument


----------



## mythste (11 Mar 2016)

Justinslow said:


> There wouldn't be a lot left in most threads if the mods removed everything that wasn't adding to the thread and inciting argument



Wot he said.


----------



## jowwy (11 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Certain that's what you said?
> 
> I answered, attempted to answer your question and its been thrown back at me. No attempt made to answer points raised.
> 
> The cows will be home in around five hours, feel free to argue your point with anyone who'll answer.


maybe you need to read my post again.....cause thats exactly what i said.......


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> The one thing guaranteed to put me off cycling is the ever increasing number of comments from supposed cycling buddies referring to my refusal to conform to what they see as "proper cyclists".
> I don't wear a helmet; I sometimes wear lycra shorts but never without something else over them; I tried clipless pedals but for various reasons didn't like them - so I wear trainers. Forgive me Lord, but sometimes I even wear jeans on my bike if I'm not going far.
> 
> I manage to do about 3500 miles per year on 3 different bikes (a Tricross, a Secteur, and a Trek MTB), including some touring at home and abroad. So why do the weekend warriors with all the kit feel that they are being helpful by suggesting that I would benefit from their advice regarding what I wear on a bike?
> ...


it's just one of those things that 'gear freaks' do... they spend as much time reading about 'gear' as they do shopping for 'gear', and spend too much time talking about how great their choices of 'gear' are.

A few years ago i went for a walk up Castle Crag with a couple of mates. One, a total 'gear freak' couldn't believe that i wore jeans instead of 'proper walking pants' from Mountain fecking Warehouse or wherever he'd bought his 'proper walking pants' from. Great bloke but by the twentieth time he'd expressed how he couldn't believe that i'd gone for a walk with the wrong pants on... i really was getting tempted to push him off the crag.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2016)

I promise, on the Mods of CycleChat, to stop bullying little girls over their clothes!

My mates daft sandals? ...Not so much!


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I promise, on the Mods of CycleChat, to stop bullying little girls over there clothes!
> *]
> My mates daft sandals? *...Not so much!


Jesus Boots?


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Mar 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> it's just one of those things that 'gear freaks' do... they spend as much time reading about 'gear' as they do shopping for 'gear', and spend too much time talking about how great their choices of 'gear' are.
> 
> A few years ago i went for a walk up Castle Crag with a couple of mates. One, a total 'gear freak' couldn't believe that i wore jeans instead of 'proper walking pants' from Mountain fecking Warehouse or wherever he'd bought his 'proper walking pants' from. Great bloke but by the twentieth time he'd expressed how he couldn't believe that i'd gone for a walk with the wrong pants on... i really was getting tempted to push him off the crag.



Its been going on for years - I had the dubious privilege of being sent to boarding school in the Lake District back in 80's. On a Sunday afternoon we were booted outside to amuse ourselves. One activity was to go for a walk up one of the near by Fells. Often we would get to the top, dressed basically in school uniform to meet groups of "proper" walkers kited out head to toe in correct hiking kit !


----------



## 2IT (11 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> The one thing guaranteed to put me off cycling is the ever increasing number of comments from supposed cycling buddies referring to my refusal to conform to what they see as "proper cyclists".
> 
> So why do the weekend warriors with all the kit feel that they are being helpful by suggesting that I would benefit from their advice regarding what I wear on a bike?
> .



Here's one American's opinion. One of the man rules over here is NOT to remark about what another man is wearing. One would not say to another man "Nice pants" nor "Bad pants". Women definitely remark about each others clothing which is why men don't.

However, just because it's not said to the person doesn't mean it's not thought of and perhaps mentioned afterwards when the person has left. I think the name used is a "Fred" for someone who doesn't have the right kit or gear or can't ride in a straight line as compared to socially accepted norms.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2016)

2IT said:


> Here's one American's opinion. One of the man rules over here is NOT to remark about what another man is wearing. One would not say to another man "Nice pants" nor "Bad pants". Women definitely remark about each others clothing which is why men don't.
> 
> However, just because it's not said to the person doesn't mean it's not thought of and perhaps mentioned afterwards when the person has left. I think the name used is a "Fred" for someone who doesn't have the *right kit or gear* or can't ride in a straight line as compared to socially accepted norms.


What's the right kit or gear though? 
Question based on minimalist approach shown in avatar.


----------



## 2IT (11 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> What's the right kit or gear though?
> Question based on minimalist approach shown in avatar.



Well, having MTB pedals on a road bike would be an example. Wearing swim trunks on a club ride would be another. Done together and with another faux pas like blowing snot on the road with riders behind you would probably make one a "Fred".

Like many on this forum, I'm a non-conformist and avatar was a picture from a summer triathlon here in Georgia. At 61, caring less and less about what others think.


----------



## Jaykun85 (12 Mar 2016)

I wouldn't count myself as a proper cyclist. 
But i do wear lycra, Reason being that i find it much more comfortable on the long rides. Cotton clothing like t-shirt and pants just got very uncomfortable. Since eating the lycra my rides where pleasant and never had a problem, even when i get soaked in rain downpours.
Helmet i always wear the bike. *Mod Edit*: This bit has been trimmed as it is likely to kick off another helmet debate. *This thread* is the place for your thoughts on the efficacy or otherwise of helmets.

But i just like to get out and cycle. 

Who cares what you wear as long as you are comfortable and enjoying yourself thats all that matters


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2016)

Jaykun85 said:


> I wouldn't count myself as a proper cyclist.
> But i do wear lycra, Reason being that i find it much more comfortable on the long rides. Cotton clothing like t-shirt and pants just got very uncomfortable. * Since eating the lycra* my rides where pleasant and never had a problem, even when i get soaked in rain downpours.
> Helmet i always wear the bike. *Mod Edit*: This bit has been trimmed as it is likely to kick off another helmet debate. *This thread* is the place for your thoughts on the efficacy or otherwise of helmets.
> 
> ...


You eat lycra.
What was wrong with just wearing it?


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> What was wrong with just wearing it?



You never heard the saying, it look like that bum is chewing those knickers, well in the above case it might have been shorts.


----------



## Jaykun85 (12 Mar 2016)

My bad was a late night typo


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


>




Most golfers have two legs the same length


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> Next valley over. "Happy Valley" where they found the body in the flat!



I frequently stop at the Tesco at North Harbour

They have found a badly decomposed body in the undergrowth

I hate to think how many times I have cycled past this poor individual or stood within a few feet filling up the car


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> The main use for helmets is to shut up the A&E staff asking if you've whacked your head. Lying on the road with a broken back - "how's your head" - "it's not my head it's my back !!! - Look there is my helmet, not a mark on it".


I attended a study day And the subject was "evidence based practice "

One of the lecturers was a casualty nurse and a coffee break decided to have a go at a young lad who had cycled in without a helmet

I asked her what her evidence was as she stated it was common sense

So I asked her whether she was using the disputed works of Rivara and Thompson and she had never heard of them

Which led to the situation where alecturer on evidence based practice was giving "professional advice" yet didn't need evidence in the case of helmets as it was "common sense"

She was rather unhappy when I asked if this rather undermined her stance that professional practice should be based on evidence


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Most golfers have two legs the same length



Reminds me of the Shep Woolley song about the Bernard's Suit


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2016)

2IT said:


> Well, having MTB pedals on a road bike would be an example. Wearing swim trunks on a club ride would be another. Done together and with another faux pas like blowing snot on the road with riders behind you would probably make one a "Fred".
> 
> Like many on this forum, I'm a non-conformist and avatar was a picture from a summer triathlon here in Georgia. At 61, caring less and less about what others think.



I have MTB pedals on all my bikes including the road bike


----------



## i hate hills (13 Mar 2016)

Proper cyclists ???? Lets just enjoy cycling no matter type of stead or how we dress ....everyone wins !!!!!!


----------



## winjim (13 Mar 2016)

I ride a bike, I wear clothes...


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> I ride a bike, I wear clothes...



Some don't








Although are you in fact naked if you are wearing a helmet?


----------



## winjim (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Some don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are improper cyclists.


----------



## Poacher (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Some don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Nimbin meet at the Bush Theatre"? Paging @Fnaar


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Some don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


March 12th/13th? I assume this was taking place in a location somewhat warmer than here! Wouldn't have liked to have been out today or yesterday without a couple of layers at least .


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Australia. Where *helmets are compulsory*.


Oh well; there's my excuse for not taking part!


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Australia. Where helmets are compulsory.



Once I had the idea for the reply to winjim's post, it took quite some time to find a family friendly image with no helmets on display!


----------



## 2IT (13 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have MTB pedals on all my bikes including the road bike


I did too for years. I was the only one in the group though... When I got a new bike, switched to Shimano Ultegra SPD and it is wider platform; yet, not a necessity.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> March 12th/13th? I assume this was taking place in a location somewhat warmer than here! Wouldn't have liked to have been out today or yesterday without a couple of layers at least .


York in June. Should be a bit warmer


----------



## Brandane (13 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> York in June. Should be a bit warmer


Good; my wee helmet doesn't like the cold .


----------



## winjim (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Once I had the idea for the reply to winjim's post, it took quite some time to find a family friendly image with no helmets on display!


Is that not an AS/NSZ 2063:2008 approved parasol?


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> Is that not an AS/NSZ 2063:2008 approved parasol?



Worse - it could be used as a fairing, and give an unfair advantage!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> The one thing guaranteed to put me off cycling is the ever increasing number of comments from supposed cycling buddies referring to my refusal to conform to what they see as "proper cyclists".



Brace yourself; according to some dick called Bradley Wiggins you're not a cyclist if you don't have British Cycling membership!

GC


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Mar 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Brace yourself; according to some dick called Bradley Wiggins you're not a cyclist if you don't have British Cycling membership!
> 
> GC



Yeah, let's put sports personalities in charge of national policy! 

Jason Plato should define acceptable driving behaviour, laws and transport policy! Yeah!

Duh.


----------



## snorri (14 Mar 2016)

A rare example of a press article in which most of those submitting Readers Comments show greater knowledge and understanding of the topic than the writer of the original article.
Onyerbike Wiggins


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have MTB pedals on all my bikes including the road bike


I'm sorry to go off topic, but I've recently started to put ( trekking / MTB ) SPD pedals on all my bikes ( except the short stint bike ), and using multi release SPD cleats, because my ankles are suffering a bit on big rides, with SPD SL equipped bikes. The multi release cleats are brilliant. You can step out of the ( dominant ) pedal ( with a bit of practice ) with no twist, and you can get the other foot out with a ( more natural ) inside twist. Unclipping only a few times on SPD SLs, is fine. When you're having to do it 60 ( and the rest ) odd times, my ankles don't like it. It looks a bit odd, but all I care about is reducing the hammering my ankles are taking on a long ride.


----------



## Brandane (14 Mar 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Brace yourself; according to some dick called Bradley Wiggins you're not a cyclist if you don't have British Cycling membership!
> 
> GC


Looks like I qualify as a "proper cyclist" in one respect then. I took out BC membership for the insurance cover that it gives. You never know when you're going to fly across someone's bonnet, and the metal studs on my jeans might scrape their paintwork . I wonder how much Bradley was paid to slip that wee statement in.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2016)

Brandane said:


> Looks like I qualify as a "proper cyclist" in one respect then. I took out BC membership for the insurance cover that it gives. You never know when you're going to fly across someone's bonnet, and the metal studs on my jeans might scrape their paintwork . I wonder how much Bradley was paid to slip that wee statement in.


The zip'll do a fair bit of damage to the paint. £600+ 11 years ago. Don't think the car was worth that much.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (14 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm sorry to go off topic, but I've recently started to put ( trekking / MTB ) SPD pedals on all my bikes ( except the short stint bike ), and using multi release SPD cleats, because my ankles are suffering a bit on big rides, with SPD SL equipped bikes. The multi release cleats are brilliant. You can step out of the ( dominant ) pedal ( with a bit of practice ) with no twist, and you can get the other foot out with a ( more natural ) inside twist. Unclipping only a few times on SPD SLs, is fine. When you're having to do it 60 ( and the rest ) odd times, my ankles don't like it. It looks a bit odd, but all I care about is reducing the hammering my ankles are taking on a long ride.



SPD's Hmmmm,no "proper cyclist" would wear those


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> SPD's Hmmmm,no "proper cyclist" would wear those


On one of these?


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2016)

And is this a "Proper Cyclist"?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (15 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> On one of these?
> View attachment 121664



That looks brilliant



classic33 said:


> And is this a "Proper Cyclist"?
> View attachment 121665



This too.
Proper mad


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2016)

classic33 said:


> And is this a "Proper Cyclist"?
> View attachment 121665



I haven't seen one of those for years, a few years ago there was several films of unicycle racing on the internet.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2016)

Here we go


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVwQ-iZy0SM



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqDtrIUQSOM


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Mar 2016)

Do you get on a bike and pedal from A-B?

If so that makes you a cyclist in my book.

No matter who you are,what you wear, the distance between A&B, how many times you cycle,why you cycle or how fast.

I couldn't give a monkeys nuts what anyone else thinks


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2016)

@Hill Wimp, these?


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (15 Mar 2016)

I wish I was a wheel


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2016)

dave r said:


>



That's your weekend ride sorted then


----------



## martint235 (15 Mar 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> No matter who you are,what you wear, the distance between A&B, how many times you cycle,why you cycle or how fast.
> 
> I couldn't give a monkeys nuts what anyone else thinks





classic33 said:


> @Hill Wimp, these?
> View attachment 121692
> 
> View attachment 121693


That's gonna hurt the monkey's nuts.


----------



## Jayaly (15 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I wish I was a wheel



Ouch, I think I just sprained my eye sockets. Well, at least it's a variation on "I wish I was a saddle."


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I wish I was a wheel


Oh, buckle up!


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2016)

Jayaly said:


> Ouch, I think I just sprained my eye sockets. Well, at least it's a variation on "I wish I was a saddle."


You just want to be the one taking it easy, stood on the shoulders!!


----------



## Velominati (17 Mar 2016)

What about all the survival and bug out bikers, what are they supposed to wear? A few months ago I decided to build a bug out bike, I bought an old mountain bike stripped it down, rebuilt it and sprayed it up with Halfords Camouflage colours, I fitted front and rear pannier racks, water bottle holders and loads of ex army pouches, it goes everywhere and its virtually indestructible, its great for wild camping because of the amount of gear it can take. no need to wear lycra when your on it, in fact anything goes as long as its comfortable. I prefer my old bug out bike to anything else I've owned, just throw on Shorts and tea shirt or in bad weather wear something breathable and waterproof. My old bike gets quite a lot of attention, people like it. They are never worried about the clothes I wear, its all about the bike.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (17 Mar 2016)

I never even _heard_ of a bug out bike, until now..


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> I never even _heard_ of a bug out bike, until now..



Nor me


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm sorry to go off topic, but I've recently started to put ( trekking / MTB ) SPD pedals on all my bikes ( except the short stint bike ), and using multi release SPD cleats, because my ankles are suffering a bit on big rides, with SPD SL equipped bikes. The multi release cleats are brilliant. You can step out of the ( dominant ) pedal ( with a bit of practice ) with no twist, and you can get the other foot out with a ( more natural ) inside twist. Unclipping only a few times on SPD SLs, is fine. When you're having to do it 60 ( and the rest ) odd times, my ankles don't like it. It looks a bit odd, but all I care about is reducing the hammering my ankles are taking on a long ride.


These don't look out of place on a roadbike





they may be single sided (but then so are SPD-SL) but they'll work with the SPD cleats


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Mar 2016)

raleighnut said:


> These don't look out of place on a roadbike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are what I have. They work brilliantly. I used to only have them on my hybrids. They are one of the road bikes as well now.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Those are what I have. They work brilliantly. I used to only have them on my hybrids. They are one of the road bikes as well now.


When you posted MTB pedals I thought you meant great big chunky things.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

dave r said:


> Nor me


I thought every one had heard of 'Bug out bikes' the other name for them is 'Survival Bikes'. they have quite a big following. I have built a few of them now and they are great fun, they are the Mad Max bikes of the cycling world.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...10283AFFE9DCCC47E8C710283AFFE9DCC&FORM=VRDGAR
Perhaps the survival bike needs its own thread.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2016)

Velominati said:


> I thought every one had heard of 'Bug out bikes' the other name for them is 'Survival Bikes'. they have quite a big following. I have built a few of them now and they are great fun, they are the Mad Max bikes of the cycling world.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...10283AFFE9DCCC47E8C710283AFFE9DCC&FORM=VRDGAR
> Perhaps the survival bike needs its own thread.



They're a new one on me.


----------



## Velominati (18 Mar 2016)

dave r said:


> They're a new one on me.


Hello dave r,
I have just started a new thread on the bug out bike, I'm hoping that it generates some interest.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Mar 2016)

dave r said:


> They're a new one on me.


And me.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (18 Mar 2016)

I don't think that they will catch on.
America yeah,but not here.


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Mar 2016)

I just had the mis-pleasure of catching up with a roadie that had the biggest arse crack I've ever seen. Completely ill fitting and incorrect clothing, I nearly parked my bike by accident. I'm still in shock and can't erase the latent image from my brain.


----------

